# اجمل صور لماما العدرا



## نفرتاري (14 مارس 2009)




----------



## nonaa (14 مارس 2009)

الصور جميله اوى اوى اوى
شكراااااا نفرتارى​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مارس 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (14 مارس 2009)

*حلوووووووووووووين كتير بجد​*


----------



## راندى (14 مارس 2009)

* صور جمييله خالص
ميررررررررسسى لتعبك  ​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

نفرتاري

حلوين كتير اختي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله جدا

شكر ليكي نفرتاري

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## vetaa (15 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى الصغيورة
بركتها تكون معانا كلنا يارب

ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2009)

صور حلوة اوى
ميسى يا نفرتارى


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

صور جميله اوووووووى

ميررررسى على الصور

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2009)

*مييييييييييييييييرسى على الصور الجميلة
بركة صلوات امنا العدرا تكون معانا كلنا 
امييييييييييين​*


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا _


_على الصور _



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

nonaa قال:


> الصور جميله اوى اوى اوى
> شكراااااا نفرتارى​



*شكرا يا نونة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>




*مرسى لمشركتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووين كتير بجد​*




*انتى الى حلوة 
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

راندى قال:


> * صور جمييله خالص
> ميررررررررسسى لتعبك  ​*







​


مرسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

راندى قال:


> * صور جمييله خالص
> ميررررررررسسى لتعبك  ​*



*مرسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> نفرتاري
> 
> حلوين كتير اختي
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




*اى خدمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جدا
> 
> شكر ليكي نفرتاري
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*





*مرسى يا ميكل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى الصغيورة
> بركتها تكون معانا كلنا يارب
> 
> ربنا معاكى
> *




*العفو يا فينا
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> صور حلوة اوى
> ميسى يا نفرتارى




*مرسى يا عسل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله اوووووووى
> 
> ميررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




*العفو يا كوكومان
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مييييييييييييييييرسى على الصور الجميلة
> بركة صلوات امنا العدرا تكون معانا كلنا
> امييييييييييين​*



*مرسى يا قمر
صلوتها معانا كلنا امين*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا _
> 
> 
> _على الصور _
> ...



*مرسى يا كوك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## totty (18 مارس 2009)

*صور حلوه اوووى

بركتها وصلواتها تشفع عنا دايما يارب




*​


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *صور حلوه اوووى
> 
> بركتها وصلواتها تشفع عنا دايما يارب
> 
> ...





*يا رب يا توتى يا حبيبتى
مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## sara A (15 يونيو 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

*صوووووووووور رائعة 
مرسي يا قمرة
و صلوات العدرا تحميكي *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

*صوووووووور جميلة جدااااااااا
تسلمي يا قمر​*


----------



## ابو وديع (17 يونيو 2009)

*صراحة مجموعة صور جميلة اوى وانا بحب ماما العذراء اوى اوى اوى *

*شكر على مجهودك*

الرب يبارككم 

*سلام المسيح معاكم*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يونيو 2009)

*رووووعة يا نفرتاري 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يونيو 2009)

صور راااااااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا*



*مرسى اوى لمرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

ابو وديع قال:


> *صراحة مجموعة صور جميلة اوى وانا بحب ماما العذراء اوى اوى اوى *
> 
> *شكر على مجهودك*
> 
> ...



*مرسى اوى لمرورك
واحنا كمان بنحبها
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يونيو 2009)

*الصور حلوه اوى 

شكرااااااااااا​*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رووووعة يا نفرتاري
> الرب يباركك​*





*مرسى اوى ليكى ياقمر  
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> صور راااااااااااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​



*مرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *الصور حلوه اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااا​*



*مرسى يا مرمورة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*جماااال جدا جدا الصور *
*الرب يباركك اشكرك*


----------



## Anournaj (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليك يا مريم 
يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك
مباركة انت في النساء
ومباركة ثمرة بطنك 
سيدنا يسوع المسيح

يا مريم القديسة 
يا والدة الله
صلّي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة
الآن وفي ساعة موتنا

آمــــــــــــين


----------

